# heat not circulating to baseboard



## needhelp56 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have hot water baseboard heat. The boiler heats the water just fine but no heat in the base boards. The feed line is hot but only to a certain point. The return line is cold. I attempted to bleed the air out of the system and when I restarted the system the return line warmed a little which I assumed means some of the water was flowing. The pump is on. It's spinning and I checked the impeller and it looked fine. The pressure is around 12. Need some help. Trying to see if I could figure this out before it cost me an arm and a leg to call someone out on a Sunday.


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

Are you in a cold enough place that there could be a freeze up now? What makes you think there is or was air in the system? Has your power been out recently?


----------



## needhelp56 (Feb 28, 2010)

After reasearching a little bit I found that it could be air in the line since the hot water wasn't circulating through. The heat has been working all winter without a problem. This just started on Thursday. The stat was set at 72 and temp would drop to 70, sometimes 68. Then back up to the stat setting of 72. By Saturday the temp wouldn't get above 68. I'm in New Jersey so I don't think I should have anything frozen. When the system is on I also noticed that the temp on the gauge is very high, around 230/240 at some point.


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Drop the high limit down to 180. The boiler is probably making steam which puts air into the piping and then it will not circulate.


----------



## needhelp56 (Feb 28, 2010)

I lowered it and the temperature on the gauge is still reading 230/240 when the boiler kicks on and heats up. The supply line got hot but the return line is still ice cold. The pressure is around 12 when the system kicked on.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

You say the impeller if fine? This says you opened the system and now do have air in it. What type of blead system do you have. Bleeders at the baseboard or a blow down system?


----------



## needhelp56 (Feb 28, 2010)

There is one on an elbow on one of the baseboards on the lower level. I believe that I have something on the system that is supposed to take the air out automatically at one of the elbows on the return line near the boiler. What is the easiest way to bleed the system?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

As John said. When you opened the system, you added air to it.
You may need to do a purge now.

Question. Before you open the system. Did you check the pipes to see if the return was getting hot. Or did you only check it after opening the system.

Auto air vents/ bleeders don't always work/


----------



## needhelp56 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help. It is appreciated. Turns out that I did need to get the air out of the system. I wasn't getting enough water pressure to get the air out and there wasn't enough water in the system. I think I need to replace the pressure valve


----------

